# What is Garuda Tibetan Tai Chi?



## zzj (May 5, 2014)

Came across this interesting form of Tai Chi (in Albuquerque NM) while while surfing the ol' net. What drew my attention was the history of this form as stated on its website Tibetan Tai Chi Chuan Martial Arts Training Albuquerque, NM Liu Siong



> *Over six centuries                   ago, there lived a Tibetan monk by the name of Bodhidarma-Daruma.                   After meditating in the Tibetan mountains for forty days, he awoke                   and studied the natural movements of the animals. He studied such                   creatures as the praying mantis, the crane, and the tiger. Impressed                   by their suppleness and grace, he imitated those movements for                   quite a time. Though quite elderly, Bodhidarma-Daruma obtained                   great benefit: he became calmer, healthier, more energetic, and                   felt much younger than his chronological age.*
> *One day, he                   traveled east to the forests of western China, where he lived                   in a cave. There, he met a man named Shao-Lin whom he taught for                   many years. Shao-Lin, too, noticed the benefits of these movements.                   When Shao-Lin returned to his city (which is now named after him),                   he founded a temple where he started teaching a small group of                   monks.*
> *In the orient,                   Tibetan Tai-Chi is taught only to very few students, who are carefully                   screened and evaluated by the master. At present, the original                   Tibetan Tai-Chi is a lost art except for the very few masters                   that have learned it from their own fathers trained in the Soringi                   Temple (the rebuilt Shao-Lin temple) that existed in pre-communist                   China.*



Is this Tibetan Tai Chi something totally different from what most of us know? Also, I can't find any videos showing their movements. I'm very curious how it would look, has anyone heard of them? Or anyone knows this system?


----------



## oaktree (May 6, 2014)

Never heard of Tibetan Taiji sounds like B.S. the history makes no sense and best to avoid it and train in a legit Taijiquan style.


----------



## elder999 (May 6, 2014)

There was a brief thread on this about eight years ago.....here ya go: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/60...eral/41930-ggm-reeders-s-tibetan-tai-chi.html


----------



## clfsean (May 6, 2014)

The history is COMPLETE bollocks. Aside from the the stories od Bodhidarma going to Shaolin, the rest of what you posted from their website is beyond wrong.


----------



## zzj (May 6, 2014)

clfsean said:


> The history is COMPLETE bollocks. Aside from the the stories od Bodhidarma going to Shaolin, the rest of what you posted from their website is beyond wrong.



Exactly, when I read the 'history' I was completely utterly speechless. While this may not necessarily mean that the martial art itself is not good (it may be excellent for combat or health), but it casts doubt on the inter gritty and lineage. Also, what exactly qualifies to be tai chi? This style claims no relationship at all in terms of its origin and lineage, not even a zhang Sanfeng.


----------



## clfsean (May 6, 2014)

zzj said:


> Exactly, when I read the 'history' I was completely utterly speechless. While this may not necessarily mean that the martial art itself is not good (it may be excellent for combat or health), but it casts doubt on the inter gritty and lineage. Also, what exactly qualifies to be tai chi? This style claims no relationship at all in terms of its origin and lineage, not even a zhang Sanfeng.



Bravo! Good to see you nearly spit your coffee out too!! 

What does qualify as taiji... eh I don't think there's a singular answer for that although you'll hear plenty of them.


----------



## hunyuan24 (May 6, 2014)

I am speechless as well, but the video clip looks ok.

Maybe someone just made up the story for business reasons, but they may actually know their stuff...

Tibetan Tai Chi!  Never heard of this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2014)

Their history is fiction....even the Bodhidarma bits.

There is no reputable/reliable historical record/proof that  Bodhidarma even existed little alone go to Shaolin

And the whole Mountaintop Shaolin temple part outside of Peking (Beijing) is just wrong


----------



## clfsean (May 6, 2014)

hunyuan24 said:


> I am speechless as well, but the video clip looks ok.
> 
> Maybe someone just made up the story for business reasons, but they may actually know their stuff...
> 
> Tibetan Tai Chi!  Never heard of this.



I don't see any vids...


----------



## hunyuan24 (May 7, 2014)

clfsean said:


> I don't see any vids...



I might be wrong - I clicked on a video link in the post above.  It might not be Tibetan Tai Chi.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/60...eral/41930-ggm-reeders-s-tibetan-tai-chi.html

*Lama Pai White Crane Needle In Cotton Set*


----------



## clfsean (May 7, 2014)

hunyuan24 said:


> I might be wrong - I clicked on a video link in the post above.  It might not be Tibetan Tai Chi.
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/60...eral/41930-ggm-reeders-s-tibetan-tai-chi.html
> 
> *Lama Pai White Crane Needle In Cotton Set*



No... this isn't anything taiji like except it's not done "fast". I practice Lama Pai & know the Min Loi Jaam along with a couple of other hei gung & noi gung sets & drills. 

Taiji is Taiji. Taiji is Chinese & has "X" principles with "Y" Chinese principles. The Lion's Roar arts (Lama Pai, Haap Ga, Bahk Hok Pai) are from Tibet but were grown with Chinese refinement & development. Taiji isn't included in that.

Ok... watched the mySpace vid... only thing Tibetan I see about it is the marketing.


----------



## Prince Blue (Nov 29, 2021)

zzj said:


> Came across this interesting form of Tai Chi (in Albuquerque NM) while while surfing the ol' net. What drew my attention was the history of this form as stated on its website Tibetan Tai Chi Chuan Martial Arts Training Albuquerque, NM Liu Siong
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Tibetan Tai Chi something totally different from what most of us know? Also, I can't find any videos showing their movements. I'm very curious how it would look, has anyone heard of them? Or anyone knows this system?


The responses here are low information conjecture.

I study and train in Reeders (Liu Seong) Family System of Kuntao.

I do not practice Tibetan Tai-Chi but I do know that school's founder Willem Reeders is exactly who he says he is. He lived an extraordinary life and I have two binders full of evidence and proof.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 30, 2021)

Prince Blue said:


> Willem Reeders is exactly who he says he is. He lived an extraordinary life and I have two binders full of evidence and proof.


Do either of them contain something to back up his claim to have been "certified by Ngawang Lobsang Thupten Gyatso Jigdral Chokley Namgyal?

Just a curious cat.


----------



## O'Malley (Nov 30, 2021)

Prince Blue said:


> The responses here are low information conjecture.
> 
> I study and train in Reeders (Liu Seong) Family System of Kuntao.
> 
> I do not practice Tibetan Tai-Chi but I do know that school's founder Willem Reeders is exactly who he says he is. He lived an extraordinary life and I have two binders full of evidence and proof.


I initially read it "blinders". That was funny.


----------



## Prince Blue (Dec 3, 2021)

Oily Dragon said:


> Do either of them contain something to back up his claim to have been "certified by Ngawang Lobsang Thupten Gyatso Jigdral Chokley Namgyal?
> 
> Just a curious cat.


No. His widow Miss Marilyn who runs that school in NM probably does.

The binders have history, ancient texts, descriptions of concepts & techniques, news paper articles, interviews, government letters from the DOD and letters from the police.


----------

